# Early Season Flatheads



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I went down to the new ramp last night to scout for a few flatheads. I decided to run way south to a few big wood piles I found this winter and try the flathead bite. I only fished until 10:30 before the wind was just to much to deal with. I headed in but not before landed a couple of flatheads.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Not bad ! :thumbup:


----------



## Riverlover (Mar 5, 2016)

Nice cats. Perdido ? Never been south much. Got a new boat ramp on Alabama side of Perdido up by Filingim Landing


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like they took half of the water in Perdido and moved it over to Escambia


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Riverlover said:


> Nice cats. Perdido ? Never been south much. Got a new boat ramp on Alabama side of Perdido up by Filingim Landing


Looks real shallow up there. Do you have the address of that ramp? Looks like a good kayaking area


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Riverlover said:


> Nice cats. Perdido ? Never been south much. Got a new boat ramp on Alabama side of Perdido up by Filingim Landing


Is that a ramp at clear pond or farther south somewhere?


----------



## Deep South (Oct 8, 2007)

: Fillingim Landing
Nearest city: Pensacola Distance from access point: 23.5 miles
From I-10, travel north on US 29 (exit 10) about 13.5 miles. Turn left (west) on CR- 196 and travel 3 miles to a crossroad marked by a church. Turn left (south) on CR 97 and travel less than a half mile. Turn right at Fillingim Landing Road and travel about a quarter of a mile to the river. The launch site is a series of wide steps leading to the water.


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Cat Hunter, Could you please post the link to the gear you are using. I cant find it. Thanks, Jack


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Amarillo Palmira said:


> Cat Hunter, Could you please post the link to the gear you are using. I cant find it. Thanks, Jack


www.catchthefever.com


----------



## Riverlover (Mar 5, 2016)

Cathunter, are you Glenn that does charters ? If so buddy of mine went and had great things to say.
Yea, ramp is next to Blue Lake which is a very clear spring fed pond. Best diections is go to Duck Road, sharp right after turning on Barrineau Rd off 112/ or Muscogee Rd. Follow the road 20 minutes till you come to "Blue Lake". Lots of other exit/entry points with lifted 4x4. This the old Champion hunt property.


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

CatHunter said:


> www.catchthefever.com


Thanks Cat. What do you generally use for reels?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Amarillo Palmira said:


> Thanks Cat. What do you generally use for reels?


Abu Garcia 7000ic3


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks for the info. Thanks for all the posting you do. You make us smarter!


----------

